# Drucker als Share unter Windows sichtbar, Zugriff verweigert?



## JörgII (17. Mai 2004)

Ich habe auf einem Linux-Server Samba und Cups als Druckerserver zu laufen. Das Ansprechen des Druckers unter Linux funktioniert, er ist zudem als Share unter Windows 2000 sichtbar. 
Bei der Einrichtung des Druckers (FS-400 von Kyocera) als Netzwerkdrucker unter Win2000 findet Windows die Freigabe, bringt jedoch folgende Meldung:

"Der Server, auf dem der Drucker installiert ist, verfügt über keinen passenden Druckertreiber. Klicken Sie auf OK, wenn sie den Treiber auf dem lokalen Computer installieren wollen."

Nach dem erfolgreichen Beenden der (lokalen) Installation erscheint der Drucker in der Systemsteuerung, lässt sich jedoch nicht ansprechen ("Zugriff verweigert, keine Verbindung möglich").
Frage: Kennt jemand neuralgische Punkte, die ggf. Ursache für das "Nichtansprechen" verantwortlich sein könnten? Gibt es mglw. eine Art Schritt-für-Schritt anleitung für die Problematik Drucken unterWin2000 über Samba/Cups?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## nove (22. Mai 2004)

Normalerweise ist da kein Problem. Kannste mal den Teil der Druckerfreigabe deiner smb.conf posten?


----------



## nove (29. Mai 2004)

global]
workgroup = HOME
encrypt passwords = yes
client code page = 850
character set = ISO8859-15
preferred master = auto
printing = CUPS
printcup name = CUPS

meiner meinung nach muss das printcap heissen

[printers]
path = /var/tmp
printable = yes
create mask = 0600

setz hier mal 0700

browseable = yes
guest ok = yes

.. und füge noch 
use client driver = yes

Das sollte eigentlich helfen


----------



## JörgII (29. Mai 2004)

Danke, nun erhalte ich schon mal die Meldung "bereit" auf dem Win2000-Client. Leider schließt sich aber ein neues Problem an: Der Druckauftrag kommt nicht am Drucker an. Wo sollte man hier noch mal nachschauen?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## nove (31. Mai 2004)

[printers]
path = /var/tmp
printable = yes
create mask = 0700
browseable = yes
guest ok = yes
use client driver = yes

schau mal was passiert wenn du folgendes noch anhängst

printer admin = root, @ntadmins
public=yes


----------



## nove (31. Mai 2004)

und ändre noch den Pfad 

path=/var/spool/samba


----------



## producer (11. Juni 2004)

Hatte genau das gleiche Problem und auch zich Sachen ausprobiert. 
Bei mir funktionierte es erst, als ich beim Einrichten des Druckers unter Windows 2000 nicht den Druckertreiber genommen habe der zu meinem Drucker passen würde (Canon i850), sondern Apple Color LW 12/660 PS. Warum auch immer ~Mb~


----------



## nove (14. Juni 2004)

Also der Treiber dürfte hier weniger das Problem sein, wir haben selber Kyocera Drucker der Serie FS800 in Betrieb und funktioniert problemlos.

was für ne Linux Distri benutzt du?

Falls Debian:

apt-get update
apt-get upgrade oder apt-get dist-upgrade

SuSE

Yast Online Update

Gentoo

emerge world (oder so)


Gruß

Nove


----------

